# Webprogrammierer: Wieviel Lohn als Schüler?



## OneMillionCash (15. Januar 2004)

Ich bin Schüler (17 Jahre) und will als Webprogrammierer arbeiten. (PHP/MySQL-Programmierungen) Ich soll nun die Höhe meines Stundensatzes angeben.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, welche Bezahlung üblich wäre. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

Danke!


----------



## Tim C. (15. Januar 2004)

Generell sollte klar sein, dass du dich, solange du kein Gewerbe hast, offiziell der Schwarzarbeit schuldig machst. Oder hast du ein Gewerbe ?


----------



## knulp (16. Januar 2004)

Drück es doch etwas netter aus...privat klingt viel besser ;-] 
Ich denke es wird recht klar dass er keins hat  

Nimm nicht zu wenig. Wie wärs so mit 20 €?


----------



## Triple-Xtreme (9. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal das 50€ Stundenlohn machbar sind.
Aber wenn dir 20 reichen.


----------



## JoKne (9. Juli 2004)

ähh lol?Hahah, bei der heutigen Marktsituation 50Euro als schüler?Ahahahah da kann ich echt nimmer...sorry.
Also wenn dich jemand einstellt (als schüler) kannst du mit 15 Euro mehr als zufrieden sein. Also einige scheinen wirklich noch nie gearbeitet zu haben...!


----------



## dave_ (9. Juli 2004)

Mein Vater sagt immer "Man kann so viel verlangen wie man bekommt"

Ich hasse den Spruch und bin sofort gelangweilt, wenn er den bringt, aber recht hat er.

Wie viel du verlangen kannst hängt auf jeden fall nicht nur von deinen Programmier-skills ab.

Dein Auftreten, deine Fähigkeit zu verhandeln, ob du gescheite Vorschläge bringst, das alles spielt eine größere Rolle als du vielleicht denkst.
Und wenn das dein 1. Job ist dann wird das noch nicht besonders gut ausgeprägt sein.

Wenn du viel zeit hast und unbedingt einen Job suchst, würde ich nicht sonderlich viel verlangen.

Man kann dir das, wie du merkst, nicht pauschal sagen.

Mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen!
Aber sowas wie Lehrgeld gibts tatsächlich!


----------



## danube (10. Juli 2004)

Vereibare einen pauschalen Lohn und keinen Stundenlohnsatz. 100€ sind angemessen.


----------



## HeikoE (20. Juli 2004)

Ich bin überrascht wieviel Zeit du als Schüler hast.
Ich hatte damals keine Zeit nebenbei soviel zu arbeiten.


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. Juli 2004)

Man muss Prioritäten setzen. Legt es aus wie ihr wollt 

Zum Thema: Was hast du denn vor? Willst du angestellt werden oder als Freelancer arbeiten?
Ein Stundenlohn von 20 € ist aber in Ordnung. Kommt auf jeden Fall drauf an was du kannst und was deiner Meinung nach angemessen wäre.


----------



## Matthiasnet (21. Januar 2007)

Hi,

auch wenn das Thema schon was älter ist hab ich noch eine Frage dazu, da ich vor der gleichen Ausgangssituation stehe.
Möchte nun auch einen Auftrag annehmen (mein erster) und bin auch nicht fest angestellt, sondern erledige nur diesen einen Auftrag.
Muss ich dann euch irgendwie Steuern zahlen oder so? Und wie läuft das den genau ab, fals es nötig ist?
(bin auch Schüler und (fast) 17 Jahre alt)

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Sebastianus (23. Januar 2007)

Bis zu einem Betrag von EUR 800,00 (wenn ich da richtig liege) darf jeder Bundesbürger Gelder aus dem Erwerb durch Nebentätigkeiten unversteuert dazuverdienen! Danach würde es Einkommensteuerpflichtig werden! Wenn du also mehr als 800,00 EUR aufm Papier stehen hast, müsstet du weiterschauen! Zur Not evtl. vomAuftraggeber, wenn Firma, einfach 2 Monate als 400 EUR-Job anmelden lassen oder ähnliches!


----------



## andreasst (23. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen die Frage des Lohnes hängt stark von deinen Fähigkeiten ab und in wie weit dein Auftraggeber unbedingt dich mächte. Eine Standard Homepage ohne koplexere Webanwendung, wird dir jederzeit irgend wer um ca 200 -300 € machen. Also wenn dein Auftragsgeber bisschen rumfragt wird er in der Kategorie locker jemanden finden. Solltest du in irgendeiner Weise Fähigkeiten haben von denen dein Auftraggeber abhängig ist, gibts nach oben keine Grenze. Aber wie gesagt solltes du nicht wirklich planen eine besondere Webapplikation zu machen oder sonst etwas außer Standard HTML und bisschen Javascript oder PHP wirst du wohl kaum mehr kriegen.
Stundenlohn ist eher unüblich bei solchen freien Verhältnissen, aber solltest du wirklich einen bekommen nimm ihn, weil egal wie hoch der ist, es kommt genügend zusammen, spätestens wenn es um die Wartung geht.
Und wenn du schon dabei  bist deine Website zu vermarkten, mach gleich auch was für die Wartung und Aktualisierung aus. Es wird Änderungen geben, wenn du dafür sorgst, dass du die auch in Zukunft machst, kannst du dann auch weiter hin bisschen was verdienen. Wichtig ist nur, dass du das nicht in eine Pauschale gibst, weil da handelt es sich um viel mehr Zeitaufwand, als man am Anfang glaubt


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Januar 2007)

HeikoE hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin überrascht wieviel Zeit du als Schüler hast.


Ich bin überrascht dass so viele Leute keine Zeit neben der Schule haben.
Ich hatte eigentlich immer mehr als genug Zeit für alles mögliche....

Und 100€ Stundensatz oder 50€... das ist unraelistisch als Schüler.
Es sieht vieleicht anders aus wenn er Gewerbe angemeldet, und etwas vorzuweisen hat.
Aber jetzt finde ich 20€ sind realistisch.

Und Gewerbe musst du eigentlich so oder so anmelden.
Das was du machst ist rein Gewinnorientiert, und damit nichtmehr Privat.
Da sind schon einige leute böse überrascht worden wenn dann ein "Mitbewerber" oder sonstwer einen Anwalt eingeschaltet hat.

Das anmelden kostet aber nicht die Welt, und nen bestimmten Betrag der Steuerfrei ist hast du dann ja immernoch. Vermutlich kann man das als GbR laufen lassen.


----------



## andreasst (23. Januar 2007)

Kenne mich mit der rechtlichen Situation in Deutschland nicht so aus. In Österreich ist allles unter 300€ im Monat sowohl steuerlich als auch anmelde mäßig kaum relevant. Außerdem ist es durchaus zulässig auch als privat Person eine dienstleistung im rahmen eines freien Dienstverhältnisses zu erbringen. Ich nehm mal an so eine Grenze gibts auch in Deutschland.

Aber wie gesagt... 
Bin mit der rechtlichen Situation in Deutschland nicht so genau vertraut,


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

[off]


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin überrascht dass so viele Leute keine Zeit neben der Schule haben.
> Ich hatte eigentlich immer mehr als genug Zeit für alles mögliche....


Die Jugend von heute hat sich ja auch geändert.....
Nachts wird gezockt, in der Schule wird gepennt (muss ja schliesslich irgendwann mal sein  ) und nach der Schule ist "chillen" angesagt..... der Tag war ja sooooo hart. 
[/off]

Und für die Leute die doch noch Zeit haben: geht doch einfach mal zu Arbeitsamt..... dort gibt es Gründungsseminare.
Als zentrale Anlaufstelle kann auch der Berufsberater dienen..... der kann euch Stellen nennen an die ihr euch mit euren Fragen [1] wenden könnt
Ich meine die IHK bietet auch Gründungsseminare an.

Gruss Dr Dau

[1] Wo kann man sich über eine Existensgründung infomieren, wo meldet man ein Gewerbe an, wie muss man sich versichern usw. usw.


----------



## X-Color (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,
wie hier auch schon erwähnt, ist dein Know-How wohl der entscheidenste Faktor für den Stundenlohn.

Jemand der für einen Vorgang 10x in Foren/Büchern nachlesen muss, ist letztendlich nichts wert. In solch einem Fall, würd ich einfach einen Pauschalpreis vereinbaren.
Wenn jemand schon große Erfahrungen hat und details wie Programmierrichtlinien und Kompatibilität beachtet, kann man sagen das man soviel lohn fordern kann, wieviel der auiftraggeber bereit ist zu zahlen.

Gruß X-Color


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass nur dein Wissen, deine Fähigkeiten und deine Erfahrung ausschlaggebend sind und nicht etwa die Tatsache, dass du noch Schüler bist. Denn das betrifft ja höchstens die dir täglich zur Arbeit zur Verfügung stehende Zeit nicht aber die Arbeitsresultate selbst.

Pauschalpreise finde ich auch nicht gut, weil damit der Vergütungsrahmen fix ist. Ich werde aber lieber für meine Leistungen bezahle, auch wenn das am Ende weniger sein kann. Eine Pauschalvergütung verleitet vielleicht auch schneller zu schlampiger Arbeitsmoral und Fehler werden erst dann ausgebessert, wenn sie dem Klienten auffallen – Hauptsache die Arbeit ist schnell erledigt.


----------

